# Help identify/setup winmodem in laptop - SOLVED

## klarnox

I have a winmodem in my new Inspiron 5100 laptop.

When I type 

```
lsmod -v
```

 I get the following output...

```
00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Generic])

Subsystem: Conexant: Unknown device 5422

Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

I/O ports at 1800 [size=256]

I/O ports at 1c00 [size=128]

Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
```

So I'm a bit confused about whether I have an Intel modem or Conexant.  I went to http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/  I downloaded and ran their app to list any conexant modems (app found at http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/modemident.html ).  According to the app there are no conexant modems in my computer.

Can someone help me identify my modem and is it possible to get my modem to work?[/b]Last edited by klarnox on Wed Jul 23, 2003 1:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

klarnox,

Start here http://www.linmodems.org/

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## klarnox

Thanks, that should get me started.

----------

## ctford0

Its more than likely an HSF modem.  Do emerge hsflinmodem, be warned that you cannot use a premptive kernel.

chris

----------

## klarnox

Okay, I've got it figured out.  It is indeed an HSF modem.  I was confused when the conexant script didn't identify the modem, but I've got it working now.

Thanks for the help.

----------

## David916

Klarnox we meet again, I'm back from vacation and trying to get the modem in my inspiron 5100 to work. I made sure the preemtible kernel option is not enabled, and ppp is compiled into the kernel. I then emerged hsflinmodem and ran hsfconfig. It detected my modem and claimed that all the modules compiled and installed fine, but when I try using /dev/modem with kppp (I made a link from /dev/ttySHSF0 to /dev/modem) it tells me the modem is busy. When I try using wvdialconf to configure it I get a message 

```
Inappropriate ioctl for device
```

Any help would be appreciated,

Thanks again,

----------

## klarnox

I suspect you are probably entering info wrong when you run the hsfconfig.  When the modem is correctly setup /dev/modem will show up on it's own and you won't have to manually create the link.

On my system hsfconfig does not detect the modem and asks several questions for setup.  When prompted for the PCI Vendor ID I entered 8086 which I believe should be the same on your system.  Then for the PCI Device ID I entered 24c6.  Then when asked which INF file to use I select 5 (or /etc/hsf/inf/linux_intel_smartmc.inf).  For everything else I select the default.

That should take care of it.  I believe /dev/modem should show up immediately when the drivers are compiled.

----------

## David916

I tried that and /dev/modem appeared automatically, but it still says "Modem busy' when I try connecting

----------

## klarnox

Hmm, I'm not sure what else to suggest.  You may want to try re-emerging ppp, I don't remember whether I had to do that or not (I had to do that with one of my laptops, but don't remember if it was the 5100).  If that doesn't work I don't really have any more suggestions.

----------

## David916

Thanks for the help, i'll try re-emerging ppp, but this isn't exactly a high-priority thing for me, thanks again,

----------

